# NC Yard redone - 1st Season



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought this house in April last year. So, it was realy too late to do too much. Last fall I killed the backyard and started over. The front and sides I just started fertilizing, and lime and weed be gone every three months starting in April of last year. In the one picture you can see my neighbors yard, which was how mine looked at this time last year. It is amazing with what a year of care can do. Mine has a ways to go, I figure 3 full seasons to get it like i want.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks great.. nice development too.. i love the underground utilities... good job on the lawn.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

*Backyard of same house*

backyard picture.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

back looks even better.. what kinds of trees do you have planted? flowering crab apples? Just a guess


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

They are Peach trees. Planted last weekend.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow and striping too! Impressive!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is a picture of part of my front yard and my supervisor of mowing. The area behind the tractor needs quite a bit of work, as you can tell by the pretty yellow flowers. I am afraid of killing the weeds, all I would have left is dirt! It is a slow process. I am thinking about sod but that is a whole lot of work and not cheap!:smoking:


----------

